# Best Gift Ever- Toby's Vision



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Toby's first Christmas with good cataract-free vision. I love looking into his clear eyes without cataracts! 










Merry Christmas from Toby's very grateful people! Thank you all for your prayers and support as we took Toby through his cataract surgery this fall. :You_Rock_:thanks:


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

What an awesome gift and an awesome photo! I could just reach out and kiss his nose. Please give him a hug for me!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

arty2:arty:arty2:arty:arty2:

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Dallas Gold said:


> Toby's first Christmas with good cataract-free vision. I love looking into his clear eyes without cataracts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We need a BIG LIKE button to put on postings that we like.

Mike


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

He's such a special boy and very handsome too! A very Merry Christmas to sweet Toby and his people from Kiwi and I


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Love his face....I'm so happy for you and Toby! Hugs from Gunner and me.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

What a good feeling making photo!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

That is the best gift of all. Do you see all those gifts sitting under the tree, Toby? They must all be for you!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Wonderful news!!

I'm happy to report on restorations of eyesight as well. My sister, Beverly, died from cancer a couple years ago. While nothing else was of much use, she wanted to help other people as she could and was an organ donor. I received a letter from the Michigan Eye Bank that her corneas had restored the sight of two people who will see their families this Christmas because of her selfless gift. That makes me happy.

Merry Christmas!!

Danny, Jane, Katie (the bichon), and Andy (the golden)


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

dborgers said:


> Wonderful news!!
> 
> I'm happy to report on restorations of eyesight as well. My sister, Beverly, died from cancer a couple years ago. While nothing else was of much use, she wanted to help other people as she could and was an organ donor. I received a letter from the Michigan Eye Bank that her corneas had restored the sight of two people who will see their families this Christmas because of her selfless gift. That makes me happy.
> 
> ...


That is such a remarkable gift and kindness your sister gave. My own mother had two cornea transplants thanks to the generosity of people like your sister and family. Thank you!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude:artydude


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Toby will have no problem seeing Santa this year, Thanks to his loving Mom & Dad!

*MERRY CHRISTMAS..............*


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, i bet it is, MERRY CHRISTMAS, ANNE.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

*YAY* *Toby*! Such a handsome boy with BEAUTIFUL eyes! Merry Christmas!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

beautiful photo of beautiful eyes in a beautiful dog!! The very best present you could have given him!!! 
A very, very Merry Christmas to you and DH and Sir Toby of Texas!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wonderul Christmas gift for you and the very handsome Toby!!!

Have a very Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

You can spot the flattened squirrels half a block away now Toby 

Kidding aside, a Merry Christmas to you all. Glad things worked out so well


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

GoldenCamper said:


> You can spot the flattened squirrels half a block away now Toby


:bowrofl::lol::banana::roflmao:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

LOVE LOVE LOVE that picture of Toby. So happy for him and you. Those critters better watch out now for Toby. He will be on their tail.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

O, that beautiful face. What a gorgeous picture of him with his clear eyes. I am overjoyed for you all!

Merry Christmas and a bright and happy New Year!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

That is an amazing gift. I'm so happy that Toby is doing well and Merry Christmas to both of you.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Merry Christmas Toby!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Toby looks awesome. MerryChristmas!!!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Merry Christmas Toby!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So glad your handsome boy will be seeing clearly in the new year. It will be a whole new world to him.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

LOVE LOVE LOVE his photo. Merry Christmas Toby and a happy new year to you and your family.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Merry Christmas Toby. What a wonderful gift for you and your family. Lots of love and kisses.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Merry Christmas Toby and family!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you everyone and Merry Christmas! Toby had a good one that started early when he spotted his stockings and tried to get them (he has 2) himself. I took them down to prevent him getting a head injury from the heavy stocking holder coming down with them. He also discovered some of his gifts and unwrapped them on his own! There is nothing funnier than hearing paper being shredded and knowing he found his gifts. Had he gotten one of ours I probably wouldn't laugh about it though. 

I still can't believe I'm not seeing a cataract in his left eye, the one with the congenital one that I've looked at every day of his life with us. The other cataract in his "good" eye developed and grew rapidly so we knew the time had come to take care of it. When the surgeon said he could now get the congenital cataract as well I was surprised because he always said we should leave it alone during his annual ophthalmology checks. Thank goodness for advances in eye surgery! 

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

what better gift could you have had


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Merry Christmas Toby Boy.... your handsome sugar face with bright eyes is sooooo beautiful. xxxoooo


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Merry Christmas Toby - You can finally enjoy the smells and sights of the season!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Anne, I cannot believe I missed this thread!!! Toby's eyes are just gorgeous! What an amazing gift- the best ever.


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I have no idea how I missed this either.....I am so sorry....he looks so good and I love sugar faces too....


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah for Toby! This is such a great gift


----------

